# Slot Car Speedway (Jacksonville, FL) Enduro Race Results



## Wingless Wonder (Aug 26, 2006)

Hey folks, here's a quick run-down on the results, with a full report to follow soon after!

*Placing	Team	Laps	Avg.*
1	Tom M., Jeremy	1865	116.56
2	JT, Rollin	1839	114.94
3	Buddy, Austin, Bob	1695	105.94
4	Rick, Darin, Josh	1646	102.88
5	Doug, Wes	1629	101.81
6	Dave	1613	100.81
7	John P., Pinky, Johnny B.	1554	97.13
8	Cap, Kyle	1523	95.19
9	Erik S., Tom S.	851	53.19


Dave managed to run the entire race by himself after his partner was unable to show up, and Erik ran 15 of 16 heats as Tom S. had some health issues. There were a handful of motor failures, including Cap and Kyle, and Erik and Tom S. had their car suffer irreversible damage in the early going that eventually forced Erik to pull it as a DNF.

Congrats to Kyle for turning a pretty consistent race in what I believe is his first 1/24 race!


----------



## Wingless Wonder (Aug 26, 2006)

Here's a selection of photos taken during the race. Sorry they took so long to get up, I tried doing it last night and my image card went on the fritz again, which caused it to have problems reading the images. I spent all night last night getting the images back, and unfortunately they aren't as high a quality as the originals (which were a pretty high resolution). I think you'll agree that they still look just fine!
















Assorted views of our three race bodies prior to running them, on our work desk (well, one of the work desks, anyway). I'll get a shot of the Bentlee that made the cut later, so you can see it post-race.



Pre-race drivers chatting



More drivers chatting pre-race



Our pit area pre-race (to complete the view of people's prepping for the race)


----------



## Wingless Wonder (Aug 26, 2006)

Have to break up the images!


The cars during inspection (sorry guys, not enough detail to get useful information spying on other cars!)



Cars lined up for inspection



All of the cars layed out. In order, L to R: Wes and Doug; Tom S. and Erik; Rick, Darin, and Josh; Dave; Tom M. and Jeremy; Rollin and JT; Buddy, Austin, and Bob; Cap and Kyle; and in the front, John P. Johnny B., and Pinky.


The opening line-up




Mid-race action!


----------



## Wingless Wonder (Aug 26, 2006)

Our pit area post race... note the level of Mountain Dew, the number of discarded wheels, and the soldering iron ready to go






1st Place - Tom M., Jeremy



2nd Place - Rollin, JT



3rd Place - Bob, Buddy, Austin (in the middle)



Doug and Wes proudly displaying their "I Survived!" plaque and their beat-up Mercedes




Racers relax after the race


----------



## Ragnar (Aug 22, 2006)

The full Race Report will be in Scale Auto Racing News No. 219. I just received the conformation from John Ford. 
Everyone check it out, and read the whole Magazine, it's a Great publication suporting Slot Car Racing.


----------



## BOB LEE 00 (Jul 7, 2006)

Hey, check out the matching team uniforms for that third place team!! They look real sharp!! :thumbsup: lololo


----------



## Wingless Wonder (Aug 26, 2006)

Almost like they work at the place or something. Uncanny...


----------

